# Day 65 today - need advice pls



## George (May 19, 2008)

Hi there all

I'm needing some advice if anyone can help? 

About 7 weeks ago now, a cat decided to shack up in my utility - I didn't encourage her by feeding her or anything because all I could think was that someone would be missing their baby and by feeding her she wouldn't leave! Anyway, the fact she hardly left my utility room and her expanding waistline but skinny shoulders and hips lead me to presume she was pregnant and didn't have a home - I took her into the local vets to be scanned (no chip) and I put up posters saying she was found just in case anyone had lost her - the vet confirmed the pregnancy and declared her to be in good health if a little thin - so I took her home and fed her up. 

A lady rang me about a month ago to say she was hers but couldn't afford the vets fees so she had chucked her out basically (evil evil woman). So being the soft sap that I am, she has joined our little family of 4 cats and 2 dogs and has fitted in a dream - she loves the dogs, comes walkies with us in the morning  and is being well and truly cared for.

So that's the background...now onto the present!

The lady who had her before me said she was mated 3 or 4 times on the 16th March by her own un-neutered tomcat confused: so why not do something about it at the time???) which would make her day 65 today if the 16th march was Day 1 (is that right?) and we have NO sign kittens are on their way. She is sleeping, eating and drinking as normal, kittens are moving (have a cute vid if anyone wants to see?), no discharge, obviously waddly but active. I have read books and websites until my eyes are sore and I breed, show and work my dogs so know what having a litter is all about in dogs, just a little worried for my little kitty.

Is it common for kittens to be late? I have a couple of boxes with comfy towels and vetbed in and have kept the dogs and other cats away from her to enourage her to crack on. The vet says not to worry - she's in good health and as long as the kittens are moving then things are ok but to bring her back in on Thurs (Day 68) if she hasn't had them by then.

Sorry this is so long - I wanted to give you all the information so it was easier to advise. Thank you if you have got this far and thanks if you can offer any advice!!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hi George, don't worry too much, cats can be 3 days early or 3 days late. As long as there's no sign of distress, discharge or no prolonged pushing, no need to panic You should see a mucus plug, though not always. My queen who gave birh 5 weeks ago, hers came away half an hour before the 1st kitten was born. But you should see some pushing too. Just make sure that she has somewhere dark and warm to go to that you can keep an eye on her while delivering her babies, or she will seek out her own place, usually where you can't get to her, lol. 
Bless you for taking the cat in, the woman needs a swift kick up the backside in my opinion and reporting. 
Good Luck and keep us up to date please*


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

hello George and welcome on here  You're a very kind soul taking in the little waif queen. It is a shame about the woman who could not afford to look after her properly - she sounds as if she was just poor and ignorant rather than actually evil but enough of other humans.

You seem to know what to expect in many ways and I would not presume to tell you things you already know but please forgive me in case I inadvertently tread on old ground for you. I realise that you breed and show dogs so some of it may be familiar to you - the only difference is that this is a feline.

The dam will start to drip a bit of clear liquid around the time when she will soon deliver her kittens. As you have already provided a nice cosy nest for her, she will be fine - it is often said that the gestation period is 63-65 days but in my own experience - limited as it is - my queens have tended to err on the fashionably late side and have kept me waiting for as long as 69 days - mine are meezers though. I think you should take vetty's advice - kittens might appear any time between now and Day 68. If kittens have not yet appeared and your little princess has not shown any kind of discharge to indicate that kittens are arriving, then sometimes, as you are taking her to the vet, the journey alone will be enough to start things moving. 

Hope things go well for you and the little queen-let. 

best purrs


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Thank god you took in that poor little cat. How awful was the woman that previously had her. Allowed her mate then threw her out  unbelievable.

I went to a seminar and one of the guest speakers was Dr Susan Little a cat vet specialist and she said that cats gestation can go from anywhere from 60 to 70 days quite happily. This woman who had her before sounds very odd, and with an unneutered tom around they could have mated subsequent to the matings she said she witnessed. She may well have taken on those rather than the ones on 16/3. 

I would take your cue from your girl, if she is happy and content and has no foul smelling discharge then she is probably fine. The waiting is the hardest bit, the last few days feel longer than the entire pregnancy.


----------



## George (May 19, 2008)

Thank you all so much for your reassurances - I am so grateful! You are all very kind, you really are.

I've called her "Little Chicken" as she miaows a bit like how a chicken clucks  She's fast asleep on a little cat bed on my desk now without a care in the world - if only she knew how much her new mum was worried about her!

Thank you again - here are a couple of pics of her so you have a face to put to the name


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

What a beautiful girl  Do you know what colour Dad was?


----------



## George (May 19, 2008)

Nope not a clue! She's a very pretty sweetheart and so loving. I have pondered on what colour they will be too


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

I cant see the pics? they're a red cross on my screen?!


----------



## George (May 19, 2008)

Ooo yikes yes, they are red crosses for me too now! Hmmm hang on I'll have a play and see if it fixes them.


----------



## George (May 19, 2008)

Ok, not sure what's happened but if you right click over each cross, then select "Show Picture", they should appear.


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

Hey George I was in the same position as you nearly 7 weeks ago. Stray cat that was pregnant and had been clearly thrown out. Her kittens are now nearly 4 weeks old and are doing great.

Good luck with everything but I'm sure you'll be fine. Well done for taking the wee soul in, in her time of need.


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

What a cute little nickname. Kim is right - waiting for the last few days can feel longer than the entire pregnancy - LOL 

Sorry I couldn't see the pictures either but may be able to at home (using work pc at the mo  )

best purrs


----------



## George (May 19, 2008)

Well it appears posting here was a little push along...Little Chicken refused her tea and is now scratching up one of the kittening boxes like billy-oh! Not getting my hopes up but relieved something is happening


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Oooo, looks promising George, keep us posted on events*


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Hiya, sounds like she has started nesting, they also tend to empty their bowels a lot and poo for England. I know how you feel, I have 2 girls due at the moment, the first is day 63 on Thursday but I am so impatient and cant wait  This week is sooooooooo going to drag


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

Hope all goes well.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Any news yet George ?*


----------



## George (May 19, 2008)

Nothing interesting is happening - she has stopped scratching up the box and is lying under the dining room table sleeping.

I gave bee112 negative feedback by accident (I'm sooooooooo sorry bee) can someone help me remove it?


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Oh no poor Bee, lol. I'm sure she'll forgive you. Ask one of the moderators, they'll help i'm sure.
I'm sure you'll have the patter of tiny paws soon *


----------



## George (May 19, 2008)

I can't PM anyone because I haven't made enough posts yet  I'm soooo sorry Bee  I was giving everyone a 'thank you' and I must have just clicked the wrong thing - I am really really sorry  will try and fix it though 

Still no kittens this morning. She slept in her usual spot on the bed all night and ate her breakfast as normal. Nothing is changing really!


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

ha ha Don't worry about it! I actually have an extra green dot now?!


----------



## George (May 19, 2008)

Hehehehehehe and it says you will become famous soon enough


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Haha, something you're not telling us Bee, lol*


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

ha ha nothing at all!


----------



## George (May 19, 2008)

Arrrgggghhhhh still no kittens and still no signs!


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

George, has she been going to the toilet a lot yet????? bet yours end up coming same day as my first lot which is Thursday onwards, lol


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

Have you tried sitting her down and asking when she is planning on having them and how many? No, didn't work for me either!!!


----------



## George (May 19, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> George, has she been going to the toilet a lot yet????? bet yours end up coming same day as my first lot which is Thursday onwards, lol


Nope! hehehehehe  She had best not!! I can't take this anymore  *delirious grin*


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh lass, chin up, relieving the bowels is all part of it! Get some kitchen towels ready to remove the placentas in case she doesnt eat them all,


----------



## George (May 19, 2008)

I'll be fine with the poo and placentas - just wish she'd get a move on!


----------



## George (May 19, 2008)

Day 67 (in the Big Brother house hehe only jokin ) .....and guess what?






























STILL NO BABIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Had me then was waiting for the photo to come up


----------



## George (May 19, 2008)

Sorry Tashi 

Well I just did my usual 'quick-look-at-the-bits-and-pieces-for-signs' routine  and I've found this...(sorry if you're eating breakfast!)










Methinks things are moving!


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

Hmm methinks you are right. Good luck and keep us posted!


----------

